

Experimental Security Analysis of a Modern Automobile [pdf] - cromulent
http://www.autosec.org/pubs/cars-oakland2010.pdf

======
cromulent
Short excerpt:

Even at speeds of up to 40 MPH on the runway, the attack packets had their
intended effect, whether it was honking the horn, killing the engine,
preventing the car from restarting, or blasting the heat. Most dramatic were
the effects of Device Control packets to the Electronic Brake Control Module
(EBCM) — the full effect of which we had previously not been able to observe.
In particular, we were able to release the brakes and actually prevent our
driver from braking; no amount of pressure on the brake pedal was able to
activate the brakes. Even though we expected this effect, reversed it quickly,
and had a safety mechanism in place, it was still a frightening experience for
our driver. With another packet, we were able to instantaneously lock the
brakes unevenly; this could have been dangerous at higher speeds.

------
caf
I can't believe no-one seems to find this interesting!

~~~
cromulent
Yeah, I was a bit surprised too. I would have loved to have been part of the
research team.

